# Surf Fishing tomorrow



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Thinking about heading out to do a little surf fishing tomorrow, either JB or FP or one of the public accesses "around" there. Low tide will be an hour after sunrise and high tide is a few hours past sunset. Going to throw some sand fleas, shrimp and Menhaden and/or Mullet. 

Need a suggestion on what time of the day you think would be best. Would love to nab some Pompano.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I would fish late evening, last couple hours of incoming tide are usually choice.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What pound weights are you using?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

lastcast said:


> What pound weights are you using?



With a north wind the surf will be flat.....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

It hasn't been in Perdido Bay the last few days.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

lastcast said:


> It hasn't been in Perdido Bay the last few days.



Been slick as glass on the gulf....until you get out about a half mile


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> I would fish late evening, last couple hours of incoming tide are usually choice.


2nd that...fleas, fresh peeled dead shrimp...fished w/ as little weight as possible in the holes between sand bars. let us know how you did.

Good luck.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. I rigged up some rods with pompano rigs, 1/0 circle hooks and 1oz pyramids. Also have a rod with a fish finder/carolina and 1/2oz that I'll rig some mullet or menhaden on (hopefully I can grab some at the texar boat ramp next to Cervantes.) 

I checked the Reports section and it seems like a lot of people had decent luck in the mornings too. I think it'll come down to what my brother wants to do, I think he's working tonight, and I hate surf fishing alone.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Job has been dead the last few days


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

barefoot said:


> fresh peeled dead shrimp...


How the heck do you get those shrimp to stay on a hook? I've tried the peeled shrimp before and usually end up slinging em off the hook.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

bigspoon17 said:


> How the heck do you get those shrimp to stay on a hook? I've tried the peeled shrimp before and usually end up slinging em off the hook.


 Hook it twice w/the same hook, kind of sew it on, make a smooth excelerated cast. Works here anyway!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> I checked the Reports section and it seems like a lot of people had decent luck in the mornings too.


I had good luck in the morning last week but we had high tide at 930 am that day.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

bigspoon17 said:


> How the heck do you get those shrimp to stay on a hook? I've tried the peeled shrimp before and usually end up slinging em off the hook.


I like to use small to medium size skrimps and what I do is de-head them, then peel off all of the shell except for that "tail" piece. I put the hook through once or twice starting at the head and then the second or third time I go through the hard "tail" section I left on. The shrimp will stay on pretty good then. Sandfleas, well I throw them off all of the time. :thumbdown:


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> I like to use small to medium size skrimps and what I do is de-head them, then peel off all of the shell except for that "tail" piece. I put the hook through once or twice starting at the head and then the second or third time I go through the hard "tail" section I left on. The shrimp will stay on pretty good then. Sandfleas, well I throw them off all of the time. :thumbdown:


Thanks, I'll have to try that.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Is anyone going to go out to JB tonight?


----------

